# Strom für Boxen über PC?



## MSAB (26. Juni 2008)

Moin moin,
aalso, ich hatte bisher an meinen Pc zwei kleine Boxen dran, die ihren Strom über ein entsprechendes Netzteil gezogen hatten. 

Nun bin ich gerade auf die Idee gekommen, die deutlich besseren Boxen meiner kleinen Anlage (Diese hier), welche eh nur in der Ecke rumstand, an meinen PC anzuschließen. Das funktioniert soweit auch, allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass diese ihren Strom ja über den Pc beziehen müssen (Da sie ja kein Netzteil haben).

Ich wollt jetzt mal fragen, inwiefern das gut geht, oder ob es da Komplikationen geben könnte. 

MfG MSAB


PS: Ich hab den Aldi-PC von vor 2,5 Jahren


----------



## AndreG (27. Juni 2008)

Moin,

Wie man vll. wissen sollte haben normale Boxen für Anlagen kein Stromkabel. Die Spannung wird von der Anlage auf das Boxenkabel gelegt.

Ich nehme mal an das die Boxen hinten Klemmanschlüsse haben oder?

Du kannst aber den Pc an die Anlage anschließen (wenn die Anlage einen Line-In hat).

Mfg Andre


----------



## sight011 (27. Juni 2008)

... das gehört ja schon fast ins Audio Forum. 

wie AndreG bereits geschrieben hat wäre es interessant zu wissen, mit was für einer Steckverbindung du sie and deinen REchenr qanschließen möchtest! Greetz a.


----------



## MSAB (27. Juni 2008)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten.

Also die Boxen haben nen Cinch-Anschluss, aber die kann ich ja ganz einfach über nen entsprechenden Adapter wie meine normalen Lautsprecher an den PC anschließen.
Das habe ich auch einfach mal ausprobiert und es kommt auch ganz normal Ton aus den Boxen. 

Und nein, die Anlage hat kein Line-in (oder sonst irgendeinen Anschluss außer die für die Boxen)^^

MfG


----------



## sight011 (27. Juni 2008)

nu für dei Begrifflichkeit, den Anschluss an deinem Rechenr bezeichnet man höchstwahrscheinlich als kleine Klinke(Stereo, siehe Anhang).


Wo ist jetzt eigentlich das Problem es funktoniert doch! 

Wahrscheinlich bekommst dudie Boxen aber nich besonders laut oder? Greetz a.


----------



## MSAB (27. Juni 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> nu für dei Begrifflichkeit, den Anschluss an deinem Rechenr bezeichnet man höchstwahrscheinlich als kleine Klinke(Stereo, siehe Anhang).


Ja is mir schon klar, ein 3,5mm Stereo-Klinkenstecker wenn wir schon genau sein wollen 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wo ist jetzt eigentlich das Problem es funktoniert doch!
> 
> Wahrscheinlich bekommst dudie Boxen aber nich besonders laut oder? Greetz a.


Joaa, also so laut wie bei meiner Anlage gehen sie in der Tat nicht, aber laut genug für mich. Naja, aber es hat mich trotzdem einfach ein bischen irritiert, das diese großen Boxen den Strom komplett vom PC beziehen müssen, wo selbst meine kleinen Lautsprecher scheinbar schon ein Netzteil benötigen.
Da wollte ich dann einfach mal sichergehen, nicht dass dann da auf dauer irgendwas im PC durchschmorrt, weil die Boxen zu viel Leistung haben wollen^^

MfG


----------



## AndreG (27. Juni 2008)

Das wirst du dann rausfinden wenn der Kopfhörer ausgang überlastet wird und abraucht. Was durchaus möglich ist.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Maik (27. Juni 2008)

Hi,

üblicherweise werden HiFi-Boxen an einen Verstärker angeschlossen, der an deinem PC wohl fehlen dürfte.

mfg Maik


----------



## MSAB (27. Juni 2008)

AndreG hat gesagt.:


> Das wirst du dann rausfinden wenn der Kopfhörer ausgang überlastet wird und abraucht. Was durchaus möglich ist.


Ist es? ôO
Hmm...wenn dem tatsächlich so ist, dann werd ich wohl die Finger von lassen^^

MfG


----------



## Laudian (27. Juni 2008)

Oehm ... naja ... HiFi Boxen werden aber auch nur durch das Signal das aus dem Verstaerker kommt geregelt, da sie ja dieses Signal nur in Ton umwandeln, dafuer brauchen die keinen eigenen Strom, solang sie keinen eigenen Verstaerker haben ...  

Da liegt ja das Problem, dass die weniger laut sind, als wenn sie an nem staerkeren Signal von der Anlage liegen ... 

Wichtig zu wissen sind nur die Eingangsimpedanzen, wenn da zuviel Leistung durch zu geringe Impedanz reingeht, dann kanns dem PC gefaehrlich werden ... ansonsten geht halt nur kein ordentlich verstaerktes Signal rein und die Boxen koennen kaum Leistung entfalten ...


----------



## MSAB (27. Juni 2008)

Hmm..na was denn jetzt? *verwirrt* 




Laudian hat gesagt.:


> Oehm ... naja ... HiFi Boxen werden aber auch nur durch das Signal das aus dem Verstaerker kommt geregelt, da sie ja dieses Signal nur in Ton umwandeln, dafuer brauchen die keinen eigenen Strom, solang sie keinen eigenen Verstaerker haben ...
> 
> Da liegt ja das Problem, dass die weniger laut sind, als wenn sie an nem staerkeren Signal von der Anlage liegen ...
> 
> Wichtig zu wissen sind nur die Eingangsimpedanzen, wenn da zuviel Leistung durch zu geringe Impedanz reingeht, dann kanns dem PC gefaehrlich werden ... ansonsten geht halt nur kein ordentlich verstaerktes Signal rein und die Boxen koennen kaum Leistung entfalten ...


Ich glaube nicht, dass die nen Verstärker drinne haben (auch wenn ich mir nciht sicher bin, ist schon so alt das Teil (siehe 1.Post)) 
//Edit: Moooment, da steht doch iwas mit Verstärker...aber ich weiß nicht ob die in den Boxen sind...

Also als Impedanz steht auf den Boxen 4Ohm drauf, aber was sagt mir das jetzt?^^ Geht das damit, oder ist das zuviel/wenig?

MfG


----------



## sight011 (27. Juni 2008)

habe ich es überlesen ?

is natürlci hjetzt wichtig was für Impedanz dein Pc am ausgang hat


----------



## MSAB (27. Juni 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> habe ich es überlesen ?
> 
> is natürlci hjetzt wichtig was für Impedanz dein Pc am ausgang hat


Uff, und wo steht sowas?^^


----------



## sight011 (27. Juni 2008)

... höchstwahrscheinlich in der Bedinungsanleitung deiner Soundkarte, bzw. wenn sie on-board ist in der Beschreibung des Motherboards.


----------



## MSAB (27. Juni 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ... höchstwahrscheinlich in der Bedinungsanleitung deiner Soundkarte, bzw. wenn sie on-board ist in der Beschreibung des Motherboards.


Ach verdammt, ich find des nicht... 

Ich weiß nur, dass ich ne on-board Sound-Karte habe ( Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1] ) und mein Motherboard ist diese hier: MSI MS-7091 (Medion OEM)

Ne anständige Beschreibung davon hab ich auch nicht, ist halt Aldi-PC...


----------



## PC Heini (27. Juni 2008)

Ich würde zum Schutz Deiner Soundkarte die Finger von solchen Experimenten lassen. Durchaus möglich, dass der Hersteller des MBs nen eigenen 1Watt Verstärkerbaustein integriert hat. Aber ohne Gewissheit? Früher gabs solche Soundkarten mit eigenem Verstärker. Heute zwar auch noch, aber kosten ein paar Euronen mehr.


----------

